# New member...



## Anabolik2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok, I think I have this. member Rot-Iron66 on IML's ASF Forum, but couldnt get that username to work here for some reason.

Some basic details:

I turn 50 this year.
Training for 38+ years.
Been Natty my whole life, but going to TRT dark side now.
Low test blows, so better living thru chemistry now.
Wish I did it earlier now.
Was never a "NAtty blowhard", just never had the chance to use bodybuilding "supps" 'til now.

Anyways, thanks for having me...


----------



## brazey (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome. learn lots


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome...


----------

